# Boot Camp Assistant wont work: Cannot Erase Windows Partition.



## ereser06 (Dec 20, 2006)

So I don't need windows anymore, and I went to Boot Camp Assistant to erase my Windows Partition and I got this error when I tried to run Boot Camp Assistant.

"Your startup disk cannot be partitioned or restored to a single partition.

Back up the disk and use Disk Utility to format the disk as a single Mac OS Extended (Journaled) volume. Restore your information to the disk and try using Boot Camp Assisstant again."

I'm not sure what i'm supposed to do to get rid of Windows, I just want my 10 Gigs of space back with no other partition. Anyone can help that would be great.

~Evan


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Couple questions:
Have ya ever had Parallels on there too?
How much HD space do ya have?

Best guess is that there may be an issue w/ multiple files spread across multiple areas of your HD [Boot Camp may be having trouble accessing all of these varied files - trying to look for one single mass, but instead seeing multiple areas, and then getting confused - silly programs ]. Try to boot into your installation CD, start the Disk Utility, and then repair the disk. If defrag don't work neither, might have to reformat [of course, after you make copy/clone your goods!] Let us know if this did/didn't work


----------

